# Hooklift chip truck set up



## Retelle24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Ive been looking to buy/build a chip truck to replace a 97 ford that I've been dumping money into for too long. My plan is to buy a used cab and chassis and have a new hooklift installed. Then have a chip body built and a flatbed for moving skidsteer, maybe a dumpster for doing stump cleanup. Anyone using a setup like this? Most of the cab and chassis im looking at have around 200,000 miles. Anything to be concerned about with that mileage? Thanks


----------



## ducaticorse (Apr 10, 2013)

Retelle24 said:


> Ive been looking to buy/build a chip truck to replace a 97 ford that I've been dumping money into for too long. My plan is to buy a used cab and chassis and have a new hooklift installed. Then have a chip body built and a flatbed for moving skidsteer, maybe a dumpster for doing stump cleanup. Anyone using a setup like this? Most of the cab and chassis im looking at have around 200,000 miles. Anything to be concerned about with that mileage? Thanks



There is a nice 4700 cab and chassis on CL right now that has the hook already set up. All you need is the box. Dunno mileage, but if its a DT466 or a DT360, you're good. Guy is asking 10K. It is an AWESOME IDEA, and literally the only reason why I have not bought the truck to do the same exact thing is because I just bought a bucket truck and chipper.


----------



## ducaticorse (Apr 10, 2013)

Here it is. Like two towns over from me

2000 International 4300 Truck


----------



## treecutterjr (Apr 10, 2013)

I have been thinking of the same thing, but maybe on a smaller truck like an F-550 or something. All these mini dumpster guys have a hook lift mounted. I just wonder about dumping if you build a chipp box. Will it dump like a traditional dump? or what about logs and so one and so forth. aND WOUuld a hitch get in the way of the rollback?

I've only seen one tree company around herre with a dumpster truck w/ a chip box.


----------



## ducaticorse (Apr 10, 2013)

treecutterjr said:


> I have been thinking of the same thing, but maybe on a smaller truck like an F-550 or something. All these mini dumpster guys have a hook lift mounted. I just wonder about dumping if you build a chipp box. Will it dump like a traditional dump? or what about logs and so one and so forth. aND WOUuld a hitch get in the way of the rollback?
> 
> I've only seen one tree company around herre with a dumpster truck w/ a chip box.



It will dump, and it wont get in the way of a hitch. It's a way more versatile way of doing things. It's just usually the intial price to get into one is kind of high.


----------



## Retelle24 (Apr 10, 2013)

ducaticorse said:


> There is a nice 4700 cab and chassis on CL right now that has the hook already set up. All you need is the box. Dunno mileage, but if its a DT466 or a DT360, you're good. Guy is asking 10K. It is an AWESOME IDEA, and literally the only reason why I have not bought the truck to do the same exact thing is because I just bought a bucket truck and chipper.



Looks like a nice truck...can't beat the price, but I need an automatic. Can't find anyone who can shift. Priced out a new 20,000 pound American hooklift at $22,500

I know the dt466 is pretty much indusructable. Will an Alison auto be as reliable at 200k miles?


----------



## ducaticorse (Apr 10, 2013)

Retelle24 said:


> Looks like a nice truck...can't beat the price, but I need an automatic. Can't find anyone who can shift. Priced out a new 20,000 pound American hooklift at $22,500
> 
> I know the dt466 is pretty much indusructable. Will an Alison auto be as reliable at 200k miles?



M1 Abrahms tanks run Allison transmissions. Nothing is guaranteed though. 

Maybe the hooklift alone is 22K but you need to put it on a truck! lol. And FIND SOMEONE WHO CAN DRIVE A DAMN STANDARD. That truck I showed you is pissah!


----------



## Retelle24 (Apr 10, 2013)

ducaticorse said:


> M1 Abrahms tanks run Allison transmissions. Nothing is guaranteed though.
> 
> Maybe the hooklift alone is 22K but you need to put it on a truck! lol. And FIND SOMEONE WHO CAN DRIVE A DAMN STANDARD. That truck I showed you is pissah!



Haha....22k installed and I hoping to find a decent cab and chassis for 15k. Not to bad compared to the price of a new chip truck. I know I still have to build a chip body. I'd probably add other body's when I have the cash and just start with the chip body.


----------



## ducaticorse (Apr 10, 2013)

Retelle24 said:


> Haha....22k installed and I hoping to find a decent cab and chassis for 15k. Not to bad compared to the price of a new chip truck. I know I still have to build a chip body. I'd probably add other body's when I have the cash and just start with the chip body.



With all due respect, I think you are spending your money unwisely going that route. Find someone to drive a friggin stick. It takes about a week to become proficient. You put a 22K set up on a 10K truck, you have a 15K truck when you get done.


----------



## Retelle24 (Apr 10, 2013)

ducaticorse said:


> With all due respect, I think you are spending your money unwisely going that route. Find someone to drive a friggin stick. It takes about a week to become proficient. You put a 22K set up on a 10K truck, you have a 15K truck when you get done.



Hooklifts retain their value quite well. Check truckpaper.com. Truck would be worth what it cost me to build all day.


----------



## Goose IBEW (Apr 10, 2013)

My brother has two hook lift trucks, both with the Stellar Hooklift systems. One is a 2004 GMC 4500 crew cab, Duramax/allison and the other is a 1999 International 4900 crew cab 4x4, DT466/7 speed/33,000lb gvw, air brakes.

The GMC is questionable in handling this kind of system. It has 3 or 4 extra leaves per side on the rear and 2 extra leaves per side on the front. The engine has a 30-40hp chip in it and an egt gauge, otherwise the whole truck is bone stock. The truck is nearly at its posted gvw with an empty can on it. It routinely sees 30-33,000 gross loads, it handles it like a dream but you have to question the the life span and legality of doing this. The cab and chassis has about 150,000 miles and my brother is extremely meticulous with maintenance, using Texas refinery oil exclusively, Texas Refinery Corp The injectors just caused the first major repair since buying the truck new in 2004 Aside from that chewing a few starters and a minor electrical glitch at about 45,000 miles are the only issues the truck has had. He says the trans is operating at a higher temperature than it did new and currently questions its long term reliability from this point on. The Stellar Hooklift has been very reliable only needing a couple of cables that operate the hydraulics. The truck sees plow duty when ever it snows and the chassis needs repainting, nothing horrible, just preventative maintenance.

The International is a brute workhorse, not as fast at the Dmax but pretty much the same speed no matter what load is on it or behind it. He's had it for 5 years now, tires, fluids and filters are the only thing its needed with about 100,000 miles on the ticker. The IH is definitely a half million mile truck or more. It's so reliable, its boring to talk about it.

The hooklift will change the way you do everything, you can load a Bobcat into the can and tow another one on a trailer. Loading a huge stump is much easier with the dumpster at ground height. Loading by hand is easier because of this as well. You will like the hooklift, I'd recommend a 650/6500 series truck at the minimum to take advantage of the hooklift's capabilities, hope this rambling helps.:cool2:


----------



## ducaticorse (Apr 10, 2013)

Retelle24 said:


> Hooklifts retain their value quite well. Check truckpaper.com. Truck would be worth what it cost me to build all day.



Any owner can ask whatever hey want for a truck. Just look at the stuff on tri state forestry's lot. He's not even putting lipstick on his pigs anymore before they go up for sale. He's been trying to sell the same four trucks on CL for six months now.

Just because it's listed for a certain price, doesn't mean it's going to sell. I do this as a hobby. 

You will not be able to put a truck together and sell it for what it cost you unless you A, do it yourself, or B get a ridiculously good deal on the chassis. I mean, case in point the truck I used as an example above. Even if that thing has 200K on the clock, its still a smoking deal. You will be at at least 30K for the same truck building it yourself, but youll have an automatic... Hope it's worth it to you in the end.

In all honesty, if this is what you are looking to do, and you pass up on a truck like this in your own state for the money it is being offered at just because you cant find an idiot smart enough to operate a standard transmission, there really is no point on going back and forth..


----------



## Retelle24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Goose thanks for the input. I know issues with the specs on the truck I need to keep it under a cdl. I'm looking for the heaviest spec truck I can get under 26000 gvw. I also wont be hauling that much weight generally and usually am always in town. I think ill try to find an IH, but I've also been looking at a few freight liners. I love the versatility of the hooklift. Could have a plow and put a sander set up on a hook. Easily take it on and off as I am still doing tree work right through winter.


----------



## ducaticorse (Apr 10, 2013)

Retelle24 said:


> Goose thanks for the input. I know issues with the specs on the truck I need to keep it under a cdl. I'm looking for the heaviest spec truck I can get under 26000 gvw. I also wont be hauling that much weight generally and usually am always in town. I think ill try to find an IH, but I've also been looking at a few freight liners. I love the versatility of the hooklift. Could have a plow and put a sander set up on a hook. Easily take it on and off as I am still doing tree work right through winter.



I own a snow and ice management business as well, and the versatility is great. You can use the container for high stacking snow with a bobcat, and it just makes everything in general easier. 

Again, If I had another ten K to spend, I would go check that truck out, but I blew my wad on a truck and a chipper over the last two weeks. I'm assuming that guy has about ten legit offers on that truck at that price by now anyway. Oh well....


----------



## Goose IBEW (Apr 10, 2013)

That IH is a deal, the 2004 GMC had about 80 grand wrapped up in it with the Hooklift, flat bed, 3 or 4 cans, and a 9' Western pro series plow. I thought my brother was nuts but the truck has proved itself worthy in the past 9 years and has paid for itself a hundred times over.


----------



## chief116 (Apr 11, 2013)

If you can't find guys who can manage to shift a truck, why would you trust them hooking up different truck bodies?


----------



## ducaticorse (Apr 11, 2013)

chief116 said:


> If you can't find guys who can manage to shift a truck, why would you trust them hooking up different truck bodies?



It's so ridiculous. I don't know if I'd want to work with guys doing tree work who don't have the coordination and sense to figure out a stick.....


----------



## chief116 (Apr 11, 2013)

ducaticorse said:


> It's so ridiculous. I don't know if I'd want to work with guys doing tree work who don't have the coordination and sense to figure out a stick.....



I know, right? he's probably driving the same streets as us. Maybe he can buy a chevy tow truck with an Allison automatic to tow the inty to the job. But that could require backing in a trailer. Which I learned to do after I learned how to drive stick, so he might be screwed.


----------



## Retelle24 (Apr 11, 2013)

chief116 said:


> I know, right? he's probably driving the same streets as us. Maybe he can buy a chevy tow truck with an Allison automatic to tow the inty to the job. But that could require backing in a trailer. Which I learned to do after I learned how to drive stick, so he might be screwed.



I believe that everyone should no how to drive a standard I've been driving them my whole life. All my trucks are sticks, but if I am going to build a truck why wouldn't I make it an automatic. That way anyone can drive it, and I don't have to waste my time teaching someone how to shift. Looks to me like switching bodies really isn't that difficult, but I've never used a hooklift. Besides it will primarily be used with a chip body anyway.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 11, 2013)

chief116 said:


> I know, right? he's probably driving the same streets as us. Maybe he can buy a chevy tow truck with an Allison automatic to tow the inty to the job. But that could require backing in a trailer. Which I learned to do after I learned how to drive stick, so he might be screwed.



That's funny . :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ducaticorse (Apr 11, 2013)

Retelle24 said:


> I believe that everyone should no how to drive a standard I've been driving them my whole life. All my trucks are sticks, but if I am going to build a truck why wouldn't I make it an automatic. That way anyone can drive it, and I don't have to waste my time teaching someone how to shift. Looks to me like switching bodies really isn't that difficult, but I've never used a hooklift. Besides it will primarily be used with a chip body anyway.



Yeah, at a cost of 20k extra for a hand built auto tranny lol.... Awesome way to spend your money 

And you're totally back tracking now hoss.


----------



## Retelle24 (Apr 11, 2013)

Okay not looking for a pissing match just wanted some advice when buying a used under cdl cab and chassis. Thanks for the replies


----------



## ducaticorse (Apr 11, 2013)

Retelle24 said:


> Okay not looking for a pissing match just wanted some advice when buying a used under cdl cab and chassis. Thanks for the replies



And you got some. Results registering that you're a dumb Ass.


----------



## chief116 (Apr 11, 2013)

Retelle24 said:


> Okay not looking for a pissing match just wanted some advice when buying a used under cdl cab and chassis. Thanks for the replies



Seriously buddy, buy whatever truck makes you happiest, add the hooklift that will get the job done and call it a day. I know internationals upside down, and that truck in Wakefield is a pretty good truck. And it puts you minimum 10k, most likely 20k, ahead of where you'll be if you look for a separate cab and chassis. That's 1 or 2 bodies, or 5-8 dumpsters.


----------



## timberland ts (Apr 11, 2013)

Dont get an automatic they dont hold up you loose power and cost a ton to fix. Better of with a standard and replace the clutch. I had an international with a 466 auto 175 k tranny was shot lucked out found one in a junk yard. Still pricey


----------



## ducaticorse (Apr 11, 2013)

timberland ts said:


> Dont get an automatic they dont hold up you loose power and cost a ton to fix. Better of with a standard and replace the clutch. I had an international with a 466 auto 175 k tranny was shot lucked out found one in a junk yard. Still pricey



1


----------



## Retelle24 (Apr 11, 2013)

timberland ts said:


> Dont get an automatic they dont hold up you loose power and cost a ton to fix. Better of with a standard and replace the clutch. I had an international with a 466 auto 175 k tranny was shot lucked out found one in a junk yard. Still pricey



Ya that's what Ive heard


----------



## ducaticorse (Apr 11, 2013)

Retelle24 said:


> Ya that's what Ive heard



I'm glad we had this talk.


----------



## Retelle24 (Apr 11, 2013)

ducaticorse said:


> I'm glad we had this talk.



Ya what'd you buy for a bucket truck by the way? I meant to ask before


----------



## ducaticorse (Apr 12, 2013)

Retelle24 said:


> Ya what'd you buy for a bucket truck by the way? I meant to ask before



It's a standard shift International with a DT360, you wouldnt like it ;-)


----------



## husabud (Apr 12, 2013)

Nice residential rig! I am glad to see you are back at it. That hook lift is a no brainer IMO. I would grab it in a heartbeat if I hadn't just bought a mini ex


----------



## ducaticorse (Apr 12, 2013)

husabud said:


> Nice residential rig! I am glad to see you are back at it. That hook lift is a no brainer IMO. I would grab it in a heartbeat if I hadn't just bought a mini ex



Right???? I wish I had the change to spare too... 

And thank you. I'm looking forward to running it. Its actually a 57WH (with my arms over my head lol) I have jobs scheduled starting in two weeks. You guys got some good snow down there this year! Do you do any snow and ice management?


----------



## husabud (Apr 12, 2013)

We did and we didn't. No snow for me, I have had enough of that for awhile. My cousin has three supermarket plazas and several business accounts. He did very good this season, but won't see most of it until June or July. On the flip side, he probably has to clear 8-10,000 daily to keep on keeping on. No thanks.
Besides February's Nor'easter did well by me with tree damage.


----------



## ducaticorse (Apr 12, 2013)

husabud said:


> We did and we didn't. No snow for me, I have had enough of that for awhile. My cousin has three supermarket plazas and several business accounts. He did very good this season, but won't see most of it until June or July. On the flip side, he probably has to clear 8-10,000 daily to keep on keeping on. No thanks.
> Besides February's Nor'easter did well by me with tree damage.



8-10 thousand? What the heck does he have for equipment/shop to have to clear that much???


----------



## husabud (Apr 12, 2013)

He owns a large paving company. Several excavators, track machines, ten wheelers, triaxle pavers etc... 
I used to handle two of the plazas. I am married now with youngens. I'd rather sleep.


----------



## TreeBot (Apr 15, 2013)

The hooklift seems like a nifty idea, but wouldn't you cut down on the carrying capacity? It seems like you could carry 5-10 more yards of chips in the same sized truck without the extra weight and bulk of the hooklift.


----------



## ducaticorse (Apr 15, 2013)

TreeBot said:


> The hooklift seems like a nifty idea, but wouldn't you cut down on the carrying capacity? It seems like you could carry 5-10 more yards of chips in the same sized truck without the extra weight and bulk of the hooklift.



You would to some extent. But I believe the benefits far outweigh the negatives in the long run.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Apr 16, 2013)

Retelle24 said:


> Ive been looking to buy/build a chip truck to replace a 97 ford that I've been dumping money into for too long. My plan is to buy a used cab and chassis and have a new hooklift installed. Then have a chip body built and a flatbed for moving skidsteer, maybe a dumpster for doing stump cleanup. Anyone using a setup like this? Most of the cab and chassis im looking at have around 200,000 miles. Anything to be concerned about with that mileage? Thanks



You talking about something like this?
Used Chip Dump Trucks in California: 2008 Ford F550 4X4 Roll-Off Chip Dump Truck in California $44,900


----------



## ducaticorse (Apr 17, 2013)

CalTreeEquip said:


> You talking about something like this?
> Used Chip Dump Trucks in California: 2008 Ford F550 4X4 Roll-Off Chip Dump Truck in California $44,900



He wants a higher GVWR. But it has an auto though, so at least he and his crew would be able to drive it lol..


----------



## Highway Products Inc (Dec 5, 2014)

Retelle24 said:


> Ive been looking to buy/build a chip truck to replace a 97 ford that I've been dumping money into for too long. My plan is to buy a used cab and chassis and have a new hooklift installed. Then have a chip body built and a flatbed for moving skidsteer, maybe a dumpster for doing stump cleanup. Anyone using a setup like this? Most of the cab and chassis im looking at have around 200,000 miles. Anything to be concerned about with that mileage? Thanks



If you're looking to do more with less, Highway Products chipper bodies are a great body for the tree trimming industry. Our Standard chipper bodies are popular general-purpose models and the favorite of residential tree trimmers and arborists alike.

All of our chip truck aluminum service bodies can be built with your size and ideas built in. Get exactly what you want, not just what they have. We don't have standard sizes, because we build them just to fit your needs. These bodies are very well suited to work only anything from a heavy-duty 1-ton cab and chassis trucks to larger CDL class truck chassis. If you do a lot of chipping, and want to avoid frequent trips to the landfill, our chip truck service bodies may be just what you are looking for. This unit has a ton of pass through storage for your saws and other equipment.

http://www.highwayproducts.com/product/chip-truck-service-bodies


----------

